# making the wife happy



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope I'm not breaking the "For Sale" rules now in place here on the site...but, on the "fore sale" section I have listed some of my middleweights I'm letting go to make some room.
Help me make my wife happy....easy Dave and Vince...don't do it:eek:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38426-Time-to-sell-again&p=211142#post211142


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2013)

its often hard to turn loose of these old gems.im kind of in the same situation.10 schwinn middleweights and 2 non schwinn ballooners.good luck.


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 24, 2013)

*my memory serves me correct*

Sometimes I have a good memory on bikes, but didn't you just get that Jaguar???


----------



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah last year from mruiz. But have to make some room.
That bike is actually the best of the group that Im selling this time. I love that bike. Schwinn have a nice ride for sure.

But I have my eye on another Corvette to add to the group of small number of schwinns I have.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2013)

I will take the high road and not say anything about making your wife happy.now Dave..............


----------

